# soilmaster select---will lesco ship to canada?



## sean369 (Dec 29, 2006)

does lesco stores ship soilmaster select charcole to ontarion canada if i order online?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not sure you can order Soilmaster select online from Lesco.com. Instead you must find a local distributor and have them order one for pickup.

An alternative would be to purchase it from aquariumplants.com who ship to Canada. Their product is reported to be the repackaged version of Soilmaster in this thread.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Contact OilDri.

They are very happy to help you find a local distributor.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You might also try contacting the local parks and recreation department and see if they have a local source. Since it's primary use is as a infield dressing for baseball they, or maybe a groundskeeper at a local university/high school sports field, should know where to get it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not sure where you live in Canada but there are two Canadian distributors of Soilmaster products:

 Stream Organics; Surrey British Columbia; 604-535-4149
 
Professional Gardener; Calgary Alberta; 403-263-4200

You can see post #3 in this thread for a little more info on ordering Soilmaster products in Canada.


----------



## sean369 (Dec 29, 2006)

im in niagra falls canada (canada USA boarder (NY)) 
how much (# of buckets) of the stuff from aquarium plants . com wopuld i need for a 125 gal 72x18 with a good bed for fully planted?

and how much would shipping on it be?
and also whats the best place to order plants from? cheap,good quatily and cheap shipping?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

sean369 said:


> im in niagra falls canada (canada USA boarder (NY))
> how much (# of buckets) of the stuff from aquarium plants . com wopuld i need for a 125 gal 72x18 with a good bed for fully planted?
> 
> and how much would shipping on it be?
> and also whats the best place to order plants from? cheap,good quatily and cheap shipping?


I think you would be best to ask those questions in the Aquariumplants.com forum. They can give you shipping quotes. As far as other sources, I only know of the two sources above in Canada. Oil Dri would have more info for you and they usually respond to e-mails quickly, though it is the holidays.

Aquariumplants.com has a forum in the sponsor's section near the bottom of the main page. I'm not sure how many pounds their buckets are but I would guess you would need between 75 and 100lbs for a 3-4" substrate. 50lbs of Soilmaster Select is good for a 3" depth in a 75g tank (48" x 18" ).


----------

